# Brides Tattoos and Wedding ( --- C&C Please



## zendianah (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## eddiesimages (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice photos. I like your style - the coloring.


----------



## hawee99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks like a cool bunch of people.  I like the shots, they are cool looking.  Any idea if that sleeved chick with red hair is single?


----------



## kundalini (Aug 2, 2007)

The girl that you posted before and again in #4 is just too cool, graet shot.  Really like the two of the little fellow giving the right cross...or is it a hook...nah, pretty sure it's a cross?  Anyway, looks like a great time and good folk.


----------



## Tangerini (Aug 2, 2007)

OMG that's too funny!  I know the guy getting punched, he's a friend of mine  (I thought the girl from your other post looked familiar, it's his wife!)

I like how these turned out.  Nicely done


----------



## zendianah (Aug 2, 2007)

WOW really!! Thats awesome. I thought that his wife is so beautiful.. Very cool energy around her.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey these are very impressive!  I LOVE them!  You did an excellent job - I am proud and jealous of you.    
I love the PP - it looks awesome! I bet they will just freak!


----------



## Garbz (Aug 3, 2007)

Fantastic job of the little kid not obeying the natural pecking order.


----------



## zendianah (Aug 3, 2007)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Hey these are very impressive! I LOVE them! You did an excellent job - I am proud and jealous of you.
> I love the PP - it looks awesome! I bet they will just freak!


 
WOW... Thank you . I really didnt expect this at all. This wedding had the most colorful and fun people. I felt right at home.


----------



## zendianah (Aug 3, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Fantastic job of the little kid not obeying the natural pecking order.


 

Thanks Garbz !


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 3, 2007)

You did a  great job. I especially like the coloring of these


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 3, 2007)

I think you did a wonderful job on the post processing. Im impressed! The soft focus looks great. 

They certainly do look like in an "interesting" bunch...;-)

Well done!

NJ


----------



## zendianah (Aug 3, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> I think you did a wonderful job on the post processing. Im impressed! The soft focus looks great.
> 
> They certainly do look like in an "interesting" bunch...;-)
> 
> ...


 

Thanks NJMAN for the nice words. YOu know that post proccessing is a huge weakness of mine.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 3, 2007)

zendianah said:


> ThaYOu know that post proccessing is a huge weakness of mine.




Well, I'm not seein' that.  I like your style.

-Pete


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 3, 2007)

Great job!  Those look like my kinda people.  I would feel right at home also.    I think that the editing on these is wonderful.


----------



## zendianah (Aug 3, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> Well, I'm not seein' that. I like your style.
> 
> -Pete


 
Thanks Pete. I appreciate your comments. I am my worse critic. I dont mind when people say my work sucks. It makes me try that much harder. 
Dianah


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 3, 2007)

In my eyes the work is ok given the subject, women covered in tattoos look absolutely appalling, personally I'd of refused the job, over this side of the pond these folk are classed as chavs, and look it. H


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 3, 2007)

zendianah said:


> Thanks NJMAN for the nice words. YOu know that post proccessing is a huge weakness of mine.


 
It doesnt look like a weakness here to me.  Keep up the great work!  

NJ


----------



## zendianah (Aug 4, 2007)

Flash Harry said:


> In my eyes the work is ok given the subject, women covered in tattoos look absolutely appalling, personally I'd of refused the job, over this side of the pond these folk are classed as chavs, and look it. H


 

I don't mind if you do not like my work,. Thats your opinion. Please do not make fun of my subjects. She and her friends are  beautiful people with or without the tattoos. Trash the work not the people.  Folks like you that judge without knowing are classed as chavs.


----------



## AlexisRhea (Aug 4, 2007)

These are lovely!! I love the shots and the editing! Well Done!! 
(and those people have a lovely energy about them! I say beautiful shots and beautiful subjects!)


----------



## Hair Bear (Aug 4, 2007)

Chill flash, not all of us with tats are chavs

The shots are cool, and the bride is too. She and her groom like the tattoos other wise they wouldn't be on display and thats all that matters

Loving no2 and no 5


----------



## JIP (Aug 4, 2007)

zendianah said:


> I don't mind if you do not like my work,. Thats your opinion. Please do not make fun of my subjects. She and her friends are beautiful people with or without the tattoos. Trash the work not the people. Folks like you that judge without knowing are classed as chavs.


Yeah I think that comment was totally un called for.  I think you did excellent work and even though I am not a big tattoo guy I think the bride is very attractive tattos or not.


----------



## heip (Aug 7, 2007)

Your weakness has now turned into one of your strengths!! Your post processing is bang on, the composition is great, DOF is right on. 
I love #6 with the older folks and the urban feel to the background.
Wonderful work.


----------



## zendianah (Aug 7, 2007)

heip said:


> Your weakness has now turned into one of your strengths!! Your post processing is bang on, the composition is great, DOF is right on.
> I love #6 with the older folks and the urban feel to the background.
> Wonderful work.


 
I dont know what to say? Thank you so much for that. I have sometimes wanted to give up but recieving all the positive and negative feedback has made me push harder. I will never be a pro by choice.. I will always be a student -- Thank you again heip. That is the nicest thing anyone has ever said.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 8, 2007)

the subject having tattoos should have no bearing on opinion of the quality of work. 

I guess you cant expect more then that from people who categorize 
themselves based on relation to the nearest body of water. 

that aside, great shots !!!!!


----------



## Sgt_Major (Aug 8, 2007)

Great shots indeed.

The bride looks hot  

I love 'alternative' couples, even though I hate calling them 'alternative'. 

Whole setting looks friendly, relaxed and your pics do that a lot of credit, well captured mate.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Aug 8, 2007)

I love these pix. It looks like everyone was having a great time.

I don't see a problem with the tattoos, but if you do there's always the Great God Photoshop.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## zendianah (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate all your comments.


----------

